# Walleye Strikes From Lake Erie



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1003854899654285


----------



## REDELK86 (May 10, 2014)

SPLMAX SAM said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1003854899654285


Nice work on the video and strike shots.Like the one with the camera eater.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

That's awesome are u using a go pro


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks like a Water Wolf Cam.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

killer vids, thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats great thanks for sharing


----------



## Bagin13 (Sep 14, 2016)

Awesome video


----------



## bobby grant (Mar 6, 2016)

That's pretty cool footage thanks for sharing.


----------

